# Prague Bar/restaurant - Sydney



## Doc (11/5/05)

Only found out about this place today.

Citysearch review here
Eatability entry here

Has anyone been there and can give an AHB review ?
I hear they have Gambrinus on tap.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Jim_Levet (11/5/05)

Doc
Gerard_M mentioned it a while back, I think he has been there
James


----------



## neonmeate (11/5/05)

yeah ive been there a couple of times . it's nice. cool building. very authentic czech style. authentic czech staff etc too. only annoying thing about the place is that you have to eat to drink, you can't just stroll in there and have a quick beer. but the food is good and not too pricey anyway . huge servings and they will leave you with fat brimming up behind your eyeballs.

theyve got gambrinus, krusovice svetly and tmavy (=pils and dunkel) on tap, also urquell and budvar in bottles, plus i think one or two others like kozel.

i have to say those are some of the more commercial czech beers - gambrinus is like the VB of czech and krusovice is like the tooheys new - but of course theyre still all right. the tmavy is decent.

i would have liked to see budvar or urquell on tap but oh well.

the fried cheese is great though.
na zdrav


----------



## Doc (11/5/05)

Jim_Levet said:


> Gerard_M mentioned it a while back, I think he has been there
> [post="58630"][/post]​



Ah, this was the place he mentioned.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## gsxrmck (11/1/07)

Yes, This place is fantastic. I went there with my brother in law who is Cheq. I am planning my next visit already except this time I won't be driving!!!

Great food at a good price and the beer.... Well I'm planning on sampling quite a few on my next visit!! :beerbang: :beerbang:


----------



## Phrak (11/1/07)

Here's an updated link to the eatability guide:
http://www.eatability.com.au/au/sydney/pra..._restaurant.htm

Sounds promising! :beer:


----------



## Thirsty Boy (11/1/07)

I went to this place over christmas. Highly reccomended!! The food is really good authentic czech food, just like oma used to make. The servings are huge and the prices are cheap. The beers are, as has been stated, the more commercial examples of czech beer, but they are still pretty damn good. I liked the Bernard Lager and I have always has a soft spot for the kozel dark. Beer prices are amazingly cheap for a restaraunt and distinctly cheaper than your "European/Belgian" style beer establishment.

The only bitch I have was that I got an oxidised bottle of the krusovice Schwarzbier and the waiter insisted that there was nothing wrong with it and that it was supposed to taste that way. Of course I'm fairly sure that Schwarzbier isn't meant to taste like you are sucking it through the coaster. He wouldn't take it back, and when I told him to tip it because I wasn't going to drink it, he still made me pay for it. I hadn't tasted that particular beer before, so I did want to push the point too far in case he was right. He wasn't though !!!

That said, I still highly recommend the place. I'm back in Sydney next week and I'll be going back. Of course I'm getting me a bottle of the Krusovice from Dan Murphy's so if the next one is bung I can tell for sure.


----------



## mikem108 (13/1/07)

I'm very suprised that neither of the Czech joints around town have Pilsner Urquell on tap seeing as Coke is now distributing it. I've been hanging to have on tap somewhere!
Has anyone spotted it?


----------



## Linz (13/1/07)

mikem108 said:


> Pilsner Urquell on tap seeing as Coke is now distributing it.
> 
> I've been hanging to have on tap somewhere!
> 
> Has anyone spotted it?




It'll probably be made by CUB when its available on tap....... :blink: :angry:


----------



## wabster (13/1/07)

A group of us, 2 couples, visited the Prague for lunch today, knowing it was going to be a big meal and wanted to leave time for a few beers over the afternoon. We went by train as it is a close walk to Kings Cross station and that saves dramas with who is going to drive and where to park.

The meal was great, and particularly good value for money, and I'll not go into detail as this is a beer related site, except to say I found the staff very friendly and helpful, and given it was relatively quiet, wanting to talk about the beers they had there. Yes they were Czech too, authentic 

I could kick myself for not researching the beers a bit better (the list is on their website) before going there or asking for more information. Started with a Bernard Lager ($5/500ml) a pleasant drink, then had the Gambrinus 12 ($6.50/500ml) which I liked more, then had a Kruovice Dark/čern ($5.50/500ml) which I thought at 3.6% was a bit characterless or bland.

Problem then was that I was physically full from the meal and simply couldn't do justice to more beers. I'd had the Traditional Party dish and an entree of the mushrooms. That was it, chokkers.

Next time, will go without the wives, and concentrate on beer with a few entrees maybe. Cheerz Wab.


----------

